# lower Choctawhatchee River



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Went out three days this week. Intercoastal out of Point Washington on Thursday produced only one short speck. Friday afternoon friend and I landed 20 reds but only one was a keeper, 22 inches. A couple of hybrids went into the cooler along with a keeper bass. Several short specks returned to grow larger. Water temp Friday was 56/57. Hopefully the cooler weather will eventually bring in some gator trout and big stripers. A few are being caught right now but it should get better. Good fish are being caught in decent numbers by those who have the know........me, I'm still learning. It's been many years since I fished saltwater. It's just fun to be out there on the water.........

Crappie: Been checking my usual crappie holes. They are still out there roaming around somewhere other than where I'm looking.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

sounds like a good trip walt.

don't forget the photos next trip out:thumbsup:


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Yep, forgot the camera on this trip. Could have made some good shots. Saturday buddy Joe and I are headed over to the warm water canal at the power plant near Panama City. Catch and release only.........but hope the cold weather pushes some big'uns in there.


----------

